# new member angry *



## angry (Feb 15, 2008)

hello everyone, im a new member and new to websites and computers so ive messed this message up about ten times im getting tired.ANYHOW ive had a roller coaster of a ride trying to find someone to start a family with,dispite being in long term relasionships i have had my first attempt of ivf in2005,there was no embyos to put back,was told by a later doctor that i should try icsi which i did march last year,unfortunately that didnt work but at least i had some embryos to put back,now ive split from my partner and im 39 and panicing,it was hard enough trying to get an intresrted partner when i was younger let alone now,what makes it worse some people tell me i should just except this (that i cant have children) and get on with it,ive been inlove with(madly)with a guy who dosnt want to do it again and i still cant give up the ghost,so here i am hopeing to meet and listen to people who no excactly how we feel lots of love angryxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Awwwww Angry...I hope we can turn you into hopeful. I'm sorry you've had a rough ride, although my journey has been different to yours, I have felt much dissappointment and know how horrible that is to feel. There are many ladies on here who our going for children alone if you decide to go ahead without being in a relationshiop and there is a single ladies thread, there are also threads on ISCI and on donor sperm (which would be an option for having a child without the need of a man in your life). I'll just have a look around and come back with the right addresses. You'll never be alone on here, everyone is great!

Kay xxx


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

oh Angry,

I just wanted to send you a big   , there is lots of support on here and i wish you lots of luck   on your journey

Dancer


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0 this is all about ICSI

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0 this is about donor sperm and you'll also find the single women thread there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0 this is a thread for ladies over 40. Although you are younger than this I just wanted to show you that you still have lots of hope and that you're not alone.

I hope this info is okay and hasn't offended you by jumping in and mentioning donor sperm etc. I wish you a lot of luck on your jounrney. And just remember that onh here, you're never alone!

Kay xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Angry
Welcome to FF I'm sure you will find every here very supportive and welcoming.  Even thou I am that bit younger I have come across people saying you should just accept you can't have children which hurt a lot, the person actually said to ne IVF etc was abnormal! I was mad! I have gone on to prove them wrong and I can hope you can do the same

Clare


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

angry welcome to FF  - it is so disappointing to have no embryos to put back- happened to me on my second cycle, you don't have to give up your dream of becoming a mum , I am 39 and single- there are lots of us on the single girls thread
where you will meet many other likeminded, strong and determined women who are or will be mums on their own - through clinics, AI at home, known donors, anon donors, importing sperm, going abroad- having donor sperm and eggs and adoption as single mums
Pop over and say hello:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125709.0

We had a meeting last month and there were 17 ladies and 2 babies there! I am having ICSI using a known donor, been to 2 clinics- did get a  on my first cycle but m/c- and now consider DE in Spain and my known donors sperm if I cannot use my own eggs.
L xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello angry, welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

 hun, you sound very frustrated and like you feel that you have wasted time. I am sure that, at the time, it did not feel that way and, now you know what you want ( a baby) if you do meet anyone you can be completely up front about that to start with. I know a lot of men might find that a refreshing approach and won't feel "trapped" later and you won't waste time with someone who doesn't want what you want. 
However, you can go it alone and a lot of ladies on FF are single ladies using donor sperm. If you need IVF anyway it's an added complication but, no reason why you can't look into it (Spaykay and JJ1 have left you some great links to check out) and decide if you want to take the plunge. I know the ladies on that thread will be very supportive.

Here's a couple more links you might want to check out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## angry (Feb 15, 2008)

Spaykay said:


> Awwwww Angry...I hope we can turn you into hopeful. I'm sorry you've had a rough ride, although my journey has been different to yours, I have felt much dissappointment and know how horrible that is to feel. There are many ladies on here who our going for children alone if you decide to go ahead without being in a relationshiop and there is a single ladies thread, there are also threads on ISCI and on donor sperm (which would be an option for having a child without the need of a man in your life). I'll just have a look around and come back with the right addresses. You'll never be alone on here, everyone is great!
> 
> Kay xxx


Thank you Kay,will try that if i can firure it out hope this gets to you lovr angry javascript:void(0);
Angel


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Angry ..Welcome to FF's it is a fab site and you will get loads of great support.

I am single too as my partner died whilst having fertility treatment (not literally!), we had frozen sperm but I have also used donor sperm - unfortunately so far without success, but I am now considering my options and I am thinking of adopting. 

Just wanted to welcome you and wish you lots of luck with your dreams   

Cat x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Cat - sorry to hear about your DP  

Angry - just click on any of the threads we showed you above and you should be taken to a place to chat away. If you have any problems then just post here again! xxx I was so lost at first when I joined, but everyone shows you the way around.  

Kay xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks hunny; I was lucky to have him as long as I did ..he was such a lovely man  

Cat x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

welcome to ff its a great way to let of steam and get some support .
                                                       wouldbegreat


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello angry

We'll make you very welcome on the single womens boards  

Love

Emma x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there angry (although I'm hoping you'll be happy before too long)

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF, it's a brilliant place to let steam off on and you'll get tons of support, I know I have  

Wishing you lots of luck   

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi angry and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear that the treatments didnt work for you but i wish you loads of luck with the future.

Kate xx​


----------

